# VW Fox G220 Detail and Supernatural V2 - beading pics added



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

*VW Fox G220 Detail and Supernatural V2 - Beading Pics Added*

Firstly I just want to point out that there is no impressive correction here as the car (my GFs) is only just over a month old and has never been washed other than the dealers prep. However I was very impressed with the finish that was achieved as I find it hard to be suitably pleased with Silver - but the finish IMO was very wet and glossy, and as usual looks much better in the flesh so to speak.

First thing was to get those wheels off and give them a good clean, polish and seal to make future looking after easier. Then once I had cleaned the car and got it under the halogens there were very few swirls to be seen, and other than a tiny gathering of light scratches to the rear of the roof by the aerial the paint was very good, so I opted for a single hit of Menzerna 106 FA on a Meguiars Polishing Pad for the whole car. Generally paint thickness was fairly good around the car averaging about 120 microns although some areas were a bit thin for my liking at just under 90. Once the polishing was all done I opted to use a Glaze which is not something I tend to bother with on a Silver car, but I must say I felt this made a subtle difference and pleased that I did it. Now onto LSP, which was Dodo Supernatural V2 - a very easy wax to work with and some great results. The rest of the car was treated accordingly.

So here are a few before and afters pics:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










1. First of all was to get those wheels off and give them a good clean, polish and seal to make future looking after easier. Once jacked up and off they were soaked in Megs Hot Rims (and once that ran out Megs Wheel Brightener) and rinsed off:

The wheels were then washed with a mitt and the 2 Bucket Method.

2. Once dried the wheels were polished/sealed with CG Wheel Guard:

A Wheel Before:










A Wheel After:










A Wheel Before:










A Wheel After:










A Wheel WIP:




























Also took this chance to the Arches in Megs APC 4:1 and clean with a Mitt:










After:










3. The tyres were also scrubbed using Megs APC cut 4:1 and a tyre scrubber.
4. Once the wheels were done the car was soaked in Autobrite SSF and left to dwell for a few minutes whilst I filled up my buckets with Dodo Born to be Mild, before being rinsed with the PW.










5. The car was then washed using the 2 bucket method, Dodo Born to be Mild and a Serious Performance Wash Mitt, and then rinsed with the PW. 
6. The lower panels were soaked in AG Tar Remover then PR rinsed.
7. Then onto the clay, which was Sonus Green using Megs Last Touch QD as the lube. Not too bad but then I wasn't really expecting much:










8. The car was then soaked in AB SSF and PW rinsed before being dried with a Sonus Ultimate drying towel.
9. I then took a few PTG readings:










A bit low:










10. Then onto a bit of correction using the G220, Menzerna 106FA and a Megs Polishing Pad.

No swirls here:










11. Once the polishing was done onto the Glaze: CG EZ Crème Glaze was applied with the G220 using a Megs Finishing Pad.
12. Then onto the first coat of Dodo Supernatural, applied in a thin layer with a Sonus SFX applicator and buffed with a Monster Fluffy MF.
13. The wheels were polished/sealed with a second layer of CG Wheel Guard, using a Megs Foam Pad to apply, allowed to cure then buffed with a MF.
14. Tyres were treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.
15. Trim was treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.
16. The interior was cleaned with Megs APC cut 10:1, and then dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.

Before:










After:










17. Seats, carpets and floors all vacuumed with a Dyson and Dyson Car Attachment Kit but I missed the usual few sprays of CG New Car Scent, as it still smells new!

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










18. All Glass was treated with Megs Glass Cleaner and a MF. This MF was a freebie from a mate and it looks very similar to the new Dodo Glass cloth.
19. By this time a good hour or so had passed, so another coat of Dodo Supernatural was applied along with another coat of CG New Look Trim Gel on the Tyres.
20. Finally I applied a cheeky Detailing World sticker to the rear window :thumb:










So there you have it and all in all a good tidy up with some impressive results on the Silver. Here are the rest of the afters:

















































































































































Beading Pics (it was a bit dirty by now so excuse the dirt in the beads lol):




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

One word Alex - Mint :thumb:


.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very impressive looks great:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice once again mate, how do you compare SN to Vics and RG55?

That CGNLTG looks GREAT on the tyres!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> One word Alex - Mint :thumb:


Thanks Alan, I was almost more impressed with this than the Porsche I did the other day :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which camera do you have Alex? Your pics are superb!


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice work, gives inspiration and hope for those of us with silver cars


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent, looks really superb :thumb:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely job, you know your stuff.

Sorry the Fox doesnt do it for me, looks like a featureless blob....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Very nice once again mate, how do you compare SN to Vics and RG55?
> 
> That CGNLTG looks GREAT on the tyres!!


Cheers Russ! SN is a good wax and compared to the RG55 and Vics it is easier to use, especially when removing. For me the Vics is great as it offers good durability and great glossy looks for reasonable money. The RG55 looks similar to Vics IMO but slightly glossier and certainly has better durability. The SN certainly has the looks but it hasn't been long enough to tell the durability, however this is V2 and Dom tells me it is more durable with better beading and sheeting. The thing now is that SN comes in a normal tub making it a similar price to the RG55 - Hmm decisions, decisions :thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Brilliant job yet again Alex!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top work! Bet your in the good books now.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Bru said:


> Top work! Bet your in the good books now.


Cheers mate - and yes I am. Only problems is I've got to keep it that way now lol.

I see you're not that far from me.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which camera do you have Alex? Your pics are superb!


Its a Panasonic DMC-FX55 - I think its just a basic point and shoot. That is why I bought it as I don't really have a clue about Photography.


----------



## dave h (Aug 3, 2008)

well done looks great:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Its a Panasonic DMC-FX55 - I think its just a basic point and shoot. That is why I bought it as I don't really have a clue about Photography.


Tremendous photos all the same capable of showing the superb finish you've achieved on a difficult colour! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice job done on this car what did you use to dress the tyres ? as I like the finnish you have got not to shiney


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great, just got my big tub of V2 so waxed the bonnet 

I like your write ups, but if the pics were about 640 to 700 it would be a lot better.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

THanks guys.



THE CHAMP said:


> Very nice job done on this car what did you use to dress the tyres ? as I like the finnish you have got not to shiney


Cheers - They were cleaned with APC, the had 2x coats of Chem Guys New Look Trim Gel (I left an hour between coats and not sure two coats makes a difference but I do it anyway).


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Very impressive, thats the first time I've noticed flake pop on the wheels!!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely job! I hated our silver Beemer to try and get looking nice -- you've done good though.

But one question, not about your car, but in general? Why would a Volkswagen (A quite expensive car maker) dealer supply crappy Kuhmo tyres.. and I got my Grande from Fiat (A crap budget car maker) with Pirelli's?!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning write up as usual:thumb: cracking pictures


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - yeah the flake on the wheels is cool :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Very very nice finish, the beeding shots with dirt floating in them are cool man!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Excellent job, really nice look to the silver and how good did those wheels come up. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work as always


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another impressive turnaround oh, and the red Boxster:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.



Grande-Punto said:


> Lovely job! I hated our silver Beemer to try and get looking nice -- you've done good though.
> 
> But one question, not about your car, but in general? Why would a Volkswagen (A quite expensive car maker) dealer supply crappy Kuhmo tyres.. and I got my Grande from Fiat (A crap budget car maker) with Pirelli's?!


I know what you mean :wall:


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

ahaydock said:


>


whre have the needles gone? :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

orionmojo said:


> whre have the needles gone? :lol:


LOL - I asked the same question when we picked up the car - aparently they just hide when the ignition is off


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> One word Alex - Mint :thumb:
> 
> .


So it should be its only done 900 odd miles!!



Na nice job mate....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL - well its had another 400 miles on it in the last week. Must say I washed it at the weekend and was impressed by the sheeting on SN V2.

Thanks for the kind words guys :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

The SN V2 is holding up very well indeed and the sheeting is great after rinsing


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

i'm thinking, slammed on a set of 3 piece BBS rims with black centres or a set of BBS CH's, MK5 GTI style front bumper detailing inc colour coding the bottom of the bumper leaving the "air ducts" black, de wiper the rear, colour code bottom half of rear bumper and side strips, Gloss black roof.......... :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

3dr said:


> i'm thinking, slammed on a set of 3 piece BBS rims with black centres or a set of BBS CH's, MK5 GTI style front bumper detailing inc colour coding the bottom of the bumper leaving the "air ducts" black, de wiper the rear, colour code bottom half of rear bumper and side strips, Gloss black roof.......... :thumb:


I'll check with the GF but I think the answer will be no


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

...yep answer is no.

However after todays wash it is still sheeting well. In fact I'm very impressed with the Sheeting :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work and great reflections for being silver!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Very nice work and great reflections for being silver!


Thanks and yes for Silver I was impressed with how it came up


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Its still sheeting well! Has anyone else found this with SN V2?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job!

Loving the clocks!

Oh, and get it slammed


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Mat @ SWS said:


> nice job!
> 
> Loving the clocks!
> 
> Oh, and get it slammed


Thanks :thumb:

Can some one enlighten me on "getting it slammed"?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Can some one enlighten me on "getting it slammed"?


lowered old chap


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Car looks stunning! Love the beading shots.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks and can't see the GF getting it lowered.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic finish Alex. As always. :thumb:
With great beading. You have to love the Sn V2
Gordon.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Cracking little car. That must be the wettest looking silver car i've seen! :thumb:

How well did the SNV2 hold up forward from the Sept detail?

What are your findings V1 / V2?
Thanks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



needhampr said:


> Cracking little car. That must be the wettest looking silver car i've seen! :thumb:
> 
> How well did the SNV2 hold up forward from the Sept detail?
> 
> ...


Cheers - it held up well - it was still going strong in early Jan with only one additional layer in October and some Dodo Red Mist in early December.

Compared to V1 I found it sheeted better and was slightly more durable. Not quite as easy to apply but still easy enough. HTHs :thumb:


----------



## MagicCleaner (Sep 13, 2008)

i really love this work :d


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

As always........... You're the man :thumb:


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job! Lovely little car the Fox


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

she sure is shining beautifully alex good stuff mate and glad to see it was wearing supernatural :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks very nice - good work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks really good even though its silver, I find silver cars very hard to tell the difference but that was very well done!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks and yes Silver cars can be trickier.

I gave it some Dodo LP and 2x layers of FK1000P at the weekend - it looks great, with some cool flake pop (pics to follow soon) :thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Just perfect detail and wonderfull beading on the surface! I'm testing SNv2 this summer, when the sun shines a little harder


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks and yes Silver cars can be trickier.
> 
> I gave it some Dodo LP and 2x layers of FK1000P at the weekend - it looks great, with some cool flake pop (pics to follow soon) :thumb:


Hi Alex:thumb:, interesting, is there a noticeable difference between the finish. Romour on the street has it that FK beads better than most & and for the price pretty durable too (obviously not wishing it rain of course:wall: )

Is the EZ Glaze still likely to be doing it's job or would the LP remove all of the EZ glaze gloss qualities ?

As always, your thoughts appreciated.

Mike S:wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

Mike - The car got a soak in APC, strong wash and clay so the EZ Creme will be off now plus the LP would have removed it. 

The FK1000P does looks good and is a top product - I will get some pics up here soon (and answer your PM :thumb)


----------

